# B21



## Dggood1 (Mar 7, 2021)

My friend has a B21 with a back hoe attachment . Recently the engine oil started getting into the hydraulic system . I thought the two systems were separate . Does anyone know how the engine oil could get into the hydraulic system ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dggood1, welcome to the forum. 

Does this tractor/backhoe have an oil & hydraulic fluid cooling radiator?


----------



## Dggood1 (Mar 7, 2021)

It just has the coils in front of the radiator. Sorry I haven't had time to get back on here .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If a cooling coil has engine oil and hydraulic sections, an internal leak could cause oil in the hydraulic fluid, and vice-versa.


----------

